# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة  Ninja Blade  كامله للتحميل

## brae2009

لعبة  Ninja Blade  كامله للتحميل


الحد الأدنى لمتطلبات النظام : 
نظام التشغيل : Windows XP SP3, Windows Vista SP1
المعالج : إنتل بنتيوم 2.5 غيغاهرتز 
الذاكرة : 1 جيجا
مساحة حرة : 4.5 غيغابايت
الفيديو : ديريكت اكس 9.0 
اللعبه تدور احداثها فى مدينةطوكيو حيث اصاب الناس لعنه قاتله وتحول معظمهم الى وحوش
لتحميل عرض للعبه فيديو قبل تحميلها

http://rapidshare.com/files/312119254/Ninja_Blade.rar

باسوورد الملف
www.sarcomatoidmesothelioma.info

صور من اللعبه بعد تحميلها







تحميل اجزاء اللعبه



PART 1

PART 2

PART 3

PART 4

PART 5

PART 6

PART 7

PART 8

PART 9

PART 10

PART 11

PART 12

PART13

PART 14

PART 15

PART 16

PART 17

PART 18

PART 19

PART 20

Password: 

```

www.***punkt.ru 


```


لمزيد من المعلومات عن اللعبه وعن [you] وشرح كامل لها 

www.u2tours.info


تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## nawayseh

:SnipeR (27):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]مشكور على اللعبة 

جاري التحميل 
[/align]

----------

